# Tweed Pd133



## seahorse54 (Jan 29, 2008)

Anyone have any information or photograph about TWEED PD133. Name was changed to REFULGENT in 60s.


----------



## george177 (Nov 17, 2010)

*Tweed/ Refulgent*

I have tweed as pd113 built bridlington 1947 length 68ft first registered in peterhead 1954 owned by joe buchan snr and jnr and philip buchan and renamed refulgent. sold 1955 to bill tait and a main in 1955 still pd registered ,sunk 1958. Strange, if anyone had asked me for the Tweeds no offhand I would have said 133.But the previous 133 was Our Queen sold 2 yrs earlier so it is unlikely that 133 would have been used on tweed in 1954 as registrar prefered nos to lapse for several years before reallocating george177
regards 
george177


----------



## Mike Craine (Oct 16, 2006)

Any info on Our Queen? She ended her days in the Isle of Man as DO16.


----------



## george177 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hello Mike
Our Queen. PD133 motor, built Macduff 1932.48'.Bought to PD from KY219 by J Strachan (Palattes),J Ovenstone, John Buchan in 1950.Sold to LK in 1952


----------

